# Finally got my A3!



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi! I'm new here, but hoping to learn a lot from everyone here. Just picked up my newest addition to the list of Audi's I've owned. I signed papers for it almost a month ago to the day. (If you're in Central PA, stay far away from Keim Pre-owned)


















Have a few parts that I'll be changing out here this weekend. Can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

congrats and welcome! 
what other audi models do (did) you have?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

3.2 or 2.0T, can't tell by the picture?


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

SilverSquirrel said:


> congrats and welcome!
> what other audi models do (did) you have?


Thanks! I had a mk1 tt 1.8t previously. Next on the list is an a5!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

neu318 said:


> 3.2 or 2.0T, can't tell by the picture?


It's the 3.2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

justagirlandhercar said:


> It's the 3.2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woot!

In that case welcome to the club!!! We 3.2s are a rare bunch. :laugh:


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats! Welcome! 

Whatcha going to do to it first?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

justagirlandhercar said:


> It's the 3.2.


Excellent choice. Best color, too.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

neu318 said:


> Woot!
> 
> In that case welcome to the club!!! We 3.2s are a rare bunch. :laugh:


You aren't kidding! It's the only reason I was willing to put up with waiting a month!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

BalloFruit said:


> Congrats! Welcome!
> 
> Whatcha going to do to it first?


A few things will be happening this weekend. Mainly just little stuff for now.

Eibach springs till I put it on air in a few months
Rotiform BLQs with neogens
RS grill
Clear side markers
Swapping to led license plate lights

Pretty sure that's all for now. I'll be getting a few things powder coated here soon too.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

JRutter said:


> Excellent choice. Best color, too.


Thank you! I'm in love with the white.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

JRutter said:


> Excellent choice. *Despite* the color


Fixed that for ya, JRutter....:laugh: Just kidding.:beer:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome fellow 3.2er! :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Fixed that for ya, JRutter....:laugh: Just kidding.:beer:


hehe :beer: no bad colors. The only downside to white is that it's hard to photograph and do it justice.


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

justagirlandhercar said:


> A few things will be happening this weekend. Mainly just little stuff for now.
> 
> Eibach springs till I put it on air in a few months
> Rotiform BLQs with neogens
> ...


and when you're done w/ the springs, send 'em my way plzthx.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Congrats on the A3! Ibis White(LY9C) by far my favorite color. Hopefully my next Audi will be this color.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Welcome to the Ibis White A3 Club!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> It's the 3.2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





neu318 said:


> Woot!
> 
> In that case welcome to the club!!! We 3.2s are a rare bunch. :laugh:



We are growing in numbers!! Yaay

Jealous of the white 3.2... lol 

And welcome!


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

DG7Projects said:


> Welcome fellow 3.2er! :thumbup:


Thank you so much! ️


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

JRutter said:


> hehe :beer: no bad colors. The only downside to white is that it's hard to photograph and do it justice.


I will take that as a challenge...and accept!


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

jumalian said:


> and when you're done w/ the springs, send 'em my way plzthx.


Well they shouldn't go to waste so that could be perfect!


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Congrats on the A3! Ibis White(LY9C) by far my favorite color. Hopefully my next Audi will be this color.


Thank you! When I was driving the car home last night a Ibis White TTRS rolled up on me and I made a mental note that I NEED that car in that color.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

lausch said:


> Welcome to the Ibis White A3 Club!


Ah! You have the roof rack! I neeeeed one. Love your A3!


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> We are growing in numbers!! Yaay
> 
> Jealous of the white 3.2... lol
> 
> And welcome!


Ok, seriously, all of you are so nice here! All the more proud to say I own an a3 now!


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Well they shouldn't go to waste so that could be perfect!


well that just made my crappy day so much better.  welcome to the 3.2 club!

btw, have a shop remove the "yellow" silencer. since you're new here, you probably won't get it. it's kind of a joke but mostly serious (check out this thread). i just did this to my 3.2 and have been noticing the difference lately. cheap but awesome mod. only cost me $50.


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

Haha, yes remove the yellow resonator and replace the red resonator w/ a race resonator. I wish I had done it years ago!!! :beer:


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Wouldn't be normal if I didn't have problems the first week I bought the car, right?!  Car wouldn't start this morning. Hahaha


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Wouldn't be normal if I didn't have problems the first week I bought the car, right?!  Car wouldn't start this morning. Hahaha


There's a thread for that. =)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?t=6527714


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

jumalian said:


> well that just made my crappy day so much better.  welcome to the 3.2 club!
> 
> btw, have a shop remove the "yellow" silencer. since you're new here, you probably won't get it. it's kind of a joke but mostly serious (check out this thread). i just did this to my 3.2 and have been noticing the difference lately. cheap but awesome mod. only cost me $50.


I actually checked out that thread a couple weeks ago. Already talked to someone to have them do it for me! I had a full Borla exhaust on my TT so I definitely miss a good sound when driving!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> I actually checked out that thread a couple weeks ago. Already talked to someone to have them do it for me! I had a full Borla exhaust on my TT so I definitely miss a good sound when driving!


Pictures of TT???


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Ok, seriously, all of you are so nice here! All the more proud to say I own an a3 now!


Welcome!

The 8P A3 group here is pretty active compared to other forums. You'll find lots of useful information here.

Btw, if you click on the







icon by each message, you can multi-quote into one post.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Pictures of TT???





krazyboi said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The 8P A3 group here is pretty active compared to other forums. You'll find lots of useful information here.
> 
> ...





















Thanks krazyboi! I'm using the app and didn't see a way to do that, but I figured out a work around.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Unf love those wheels, and glad to see someone else that needs quattro and ensures it gets proper usage.

Not like that Johnny Tran kid who just takes his 3.2T to race wars... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Thanks krazyboi! I'm using the app and didn't see a way to do that, but I figured out a work around.


Great pic! For Tapatalk, just tap each message you want to respond to, then respond up top 



Ponto said:


> Not like that Johnny Tran kid who just takes his 3.2T to race wars... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


So what?!?! :beer:


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

sorry for the thread hijack, but *krazyboi*, i thought i read somewhere that you were having issues w/ your battery draining? did you ever figure out what was causing it?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

jumalian said:


> sorry for the thread hijack, but *krazyboi*, i thought i read somewhere that you were having issues w/ your battery draining? did you ever figure out what was causing it?


I think he disconnected his bluetooth module from under his driver seat and POOF! No more issues. Or something to that effect. :laugh:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase! Welcome to the A3 team.. :thumbup:


----------



## 98kellrs (Apr 17, 2015)

Congrats on the purchase!  

Very much love the white, it photographs so nicely and always looks so modern!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jumalian said:


> sorry for the thread hijack, but *krazyboi*, i thought i read somewhere that you were having issues w/ your battery draining? did you ever figure out what was causing it?





DG7Projects said:


> I think he disconnected his bluetooth module from under his driver seat and POOF! No more issues. Or something to that effect. :laugh:


Yea, I disconnected the Bluetooth module. I'm not totally sold on it being resolved b/c I've been driving it daily now. Once I get back to my normal scheduling of letting it sit in the garage, I will know better.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

wth.. a girl starts a thread and no shark pic? for shame


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

How do you know it's a girl? Maybe it 's a guy that knew he'd get more responses if he used a girl sounding name....

Anyway, nice A3.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

mypixeladdiction said:


> wth.. a girl starts a thread and no shark pic? for shame


Or this:


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Greddy87 said:


> Congrats on the purchase! Welcome to the A3 team.. :thumbup:





98kellrs said:


> Congrats on the purchase!
> 
> Very much love the white, it photographs so nicely and always looks so modern!





mypixeladdiction said:


> wth.. a girl starts a thread and no shark pic? for shame





npace said:


> How do you know it's a girl? Maybe it 's a guy that knew he'd get more responses if he used a girl sounding name....
> 
> Anyway, nice A3.


Greddy, thank you!

Kellrs, thank you! I have wanted white for so long. I can't wait to get some good photos of it!

Mypixeladdiction, I feel very out of the loop...shark pic?

And npace, not a dude.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> How do you know it's a girl? Maybe it 's a guy that knew he'd get more responses if he used a girl sounding name....
> 
> Anyway, nice A3.


Hahaha nice one. :laugh:



MisterJJ said:


> Or this:


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

justagirlandhercar said:


> not a dude.


pics or it didn't happen.

just kidding.

sort of.

ok, i was kidding...kinda.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> And npace, not a dude.


I'm not saying you are. I just find it silly around here sometimes. And I really do like your A3, it looks good.


----------



## jonharry113 (May 2, 2015)

Hi


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Welcome to the A3 club


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Hahaha! Well done MisterJJ!


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Well I got her back! Looks like they got the draw figured out. Hoping they did because I'm tired of driving their dumb loaner car!


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Well I got her back! Looks like they got the draw figured out. Hoping they did because I'm tired of driving their dumb loaner car!


nice!

did they tell you what the problem was?


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

jumalian said:


> nice!
> 
> did they tell you what the problem was?


Apparently the nav unit wasn't going to sleep when the car was turned off. They addressed that and it seems that's what the issue was!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

When did the wheels come into the pic? Looking good though. :thumbup:


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> When did the wheels come into the pic? Looking good though. :thumbup:


I put them on when I got it back. A few more things to do. Have to get the front fenders pulled before I lower it.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Well I got her back! Looks like they got the draw figured out. Hoping they did because I'm tired of driving their dumb loaner car!





Is your car an ubber rare A3 allroad??? Holly wheel gap batman! :laugh: :wave:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

whats the girls name? i'll look for her pics online.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

JDBVR6 said:


> Is your car an ubber rare A3 allroad??? Holly wheel gap batman! :laugh: :wave:


Notice the part above where I said I have to get the front fenders pulled so I can lower it?


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> whats the girls name? i'll look for her pics online.


Oh, and by the way...#selfie


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

You won't need to buy anything to lower your car.

Sorry...that was mean.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

......have one where the shirt is wet? :laugh: J/K. It's the internet, I don't know why guys care so much about a picture. Not going to be able to provide what other websites can.

Last time I worked on a customer's car with a RNS-E drain was a B7 S4 avant. Bluetooth module was keeping the radio awake, which itself was then keeping other control modules awake. Removing the bluetooth module fuse got rid of the battery drain, so that customer opted to keep the fuse out and not replace the overpriced phone module since they rarely used it anyway. If the drain persists, try removing the bluetooth module fuse. High line bluetooth modules were crap during mid 2000s generation of audis.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Apparently the nav unit wasn't going to sleep when the car was turned off. They addressed that and it seems that's what the issue was!


What did they do if you know?


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> ......have one where the shirt is wet? :laugh: J/K. It's the internet, I don't know why guys care so much about a picture. Not going to be able to provide what other websites can.
> 
> Last time I worked on a customer's car with a RNS-E drain was a B7 S4 avant. Bluetooth module was keeping the radio awake, which itself was then keeping other control modules awake. Removing the bluetooth module fuse got rid of the battery drain, so that customer opted to keep the fuse out and not replace the overpriced phone module since they rarely used it anyway. If the drain persists, try removing the bluetooth module fuse. High line bluetooth modules were crap during mid 2000s generation of audis.





krazyboi said:


> What did they do if you know?


I have a feeling it's that Bluetooth issue since a couple of you have said that's what you've done to fix it. What they did was rewire it so it's key off-unit off. That seems to have "fixed" it. A good friend of mine has done electrical work on cars for years though, so I think we're going to actually fix it properly, rather than just bypassing it.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh! Also swapped out the grill and markers this weekend! Making progress little by little! (Judge the euro plate all you want...it makes me laugh. )


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

*justagirlandhercar*, what are the specs of your wheels? the reason i ask is cause i got some used wheels that are 19s and +35. with the s-line suspension (is there a difference vs. "regular" a3?), the rear tires already rub in the fenders, so i'm wondering what lowering it will be like. will it be possible w/o having to "camber" out? i hate that look.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

jumalian said:


> *justagirlandhercar*, what are the specs of your wheels? the reason i ask is cause i got some used wheels that are 19s and +35. with the s-line suspension (is there a difference vs. "regular" a3?), the rear tires already rub in the fenders, so i'm wondering what lowering it will be like. will it be possible w/o having to "camber" out? i hate that look.


My wheels are 18x8.5 et35. You're going to have to pull all your fenders and depending on how low you're planning on going, I'm not sure you'd be able to fit the rear wheels without any camber even with that.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Oh! Also swapped out the grill and markers this weekend! Making progress little by little! (Judge the euro plate all you want...it makes me laugh. )


Where did you source your grill and markers

Rory - Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

korben007 said:


> Where did you source your grill and markers
> 
> Rory - Audi Customization Specialist


Looks like ebay grill?


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

Nice looking A3 :thumbup:

Love that snow shot with the TT though, looks like some fun.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ebay grill for sure, it looks good. Just needs a better ring holder.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed it needs a better ring holder but where do you get clear marker lights for the s line bumper

Rory - Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

korben007 said:


> agreed it needs a better ring holder but where do you get clear marker lights for the s line bumper
> 
> Rory - Audi Customization Specialist


ECS has them I do believe


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

korben007 said:


> Where did you source your grill and markers
> 
> Rory - Audi Customization Specialist





Ponto said:


> ECS has them I do believe


Lost my login for a while. Sorry guys! No idea how old these posts are, but both the grill and the side markers are from ECS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Boom I was right. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Boom I was right.


Except it's not an eBay grill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Except it's not an eBay grill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well about the side markers ha. 
Grill from ecs as well then? Beleive it's the same manufacturer that was on eBay prior. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ponto said:


> Well about the side markers ha.
> Grill from ecs as well then? Beleive it's the same manufacturer that was on eBay prior.


Yep, the grill is from ECS as well. It's listed as an ECS brand product. I wanted the honeycomb gloss black with no license plate bar. That was my only option other than finding a used rs grill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Yep, the grill is from ECS as well. It's listed as an ECS brand product. I wanted the honeycomb gloss black with no license plate bar. That was my only option other than finding a used rs grill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No to hijack your thread, but we also have them available :beer: 
I haven't seen the ECS grill in person to see how it compares quality wise.
http://www.vdubwarehouse.com/mm5/me...ehouse&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=GR-AUA305-RSB

Progress looks good :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

CarNut84GTi said:


> No to hijack your thread, but we also have them available
> I haven't seen the ECS grill in person to see how it compares quality wise.
> http://www.vdubwarehouse.com/mm5/me...ehouse&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=GR-AUA305-RSB
> 
> Progress looks good :thumbup:


Let me know when you make one that fits a 8P S3 bumper


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

justagirlandhercar said:


> I have a feeling it's that Bluetooth issue since a couple of you have said that's what you've done to fix it. What they did was rewire it so it's key off-unit off. That seems to have "fixed" it. A good friend of mine has done electrical work on cars for years though, so I think we're going to actually fix it properly, rather than just bypassing it.


Can you get more details on this if possible?


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Let me know when you make one that fits a 8P S3 bumper


Unfortunately, I don't expect that to happen since S3 bumpers aren't exactly common over here . We do have the complete RS3 style front bumper/grill setup if you were interested in that.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

CarNut84GTi said:


> Unfortunately, I don't expect that to happen since S3 bumpers aren't exactly common over here . We do have the complete RS3 style front bumper/grill setup if you were interested in that.


Yea, I figured as much. Thanks. 

I'm good with my bumper. May have to DIY something. Would hate to screw it up though.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Can you get more details on this if possible?


JT, my best guess is that they are taking the constant +12V (D-15, KL. 30, see pinout below) and basically running a switched +12V to it instead of constant.










While that would probably get the job done, I am not sure what affects it might have on the RNS-E long term. It is basically designed to always have power and get a "go to sleep" command over the CAN bus after a certain amount of time (typically fairly short when the car is off and locked, but can be longer if the car is unlocked). It also will power up as soon as you unlock the doors via remote, this is so the RNS-E is booted up and ready to start navigating as soon as you get in the car.

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I am running into some battery drain issues I believe to be related to the RNS-E and the Polar FIS device, so if we could figure out a way to safely power the RNS-E off for real when the car is off, that might help me out as well


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

krazyboi said:


> Can you get more details on this if possible?


Detail about what part? If I can remember, I'll tell you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Detail about what part? If I can remember, I'll tell you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying to figure out how they got the unit to cut off with the engine. 

I totally disconnected my bluetooth..and I'm still having battery issues.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

krazyboi said:


> I'm trying to figure out how they got the unit to cut off with the engine.
> 
> I totally disconnected my bluetooth..and I'm still having battery issues.


Oh gotcha! Honestly, I have no idea. We're going to be doing some electrical stuff with it soon. I'll have my friend check it out and see if we can figure out exactly what they did!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

CarNut84GTi said:


> No to hijack your thread, but we also have them available
> I haven't seen the ECS grill in person to see how it compares quality wise.
> http://www.vdubwarehouse.com/mm5/me...ehouse&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=GR-AUA305-RSB
> 
> Progress looks good :thumbup:


Your in Reno?

Rory - Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Ohhhhhhh snap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Months later we're finally getting around to installing it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

thats nice! looking forward for the installed pics


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> thats nice! looking forward for the installed pics


If Pennsylvania could stay below 85 degrees for a week straight they'd already be posted! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

justagirlandhercar said:


> If Pennsylvania could stay below 85 degrees for a week straight they'd already be posted!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow thats way too hot out there


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> wow thats way too hot out there


Especially in a garage with no air conditioning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

Finally got it done! Just a few more little things to clean up before h2oi! Anyone else going down?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

justagirlandhercar said:


> Finally got it done! Just a few more little things to clean up before h2oi! Anyone else going down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dannngg Girl, you are gettin low to da floor in dis photo.........

I like it. It looks good. MD(right?) is a bit far for us A3ers in CO. I wish we had the VW/Audi festivals like the East Coast has. We are so jelly. Enjoy h2oi!.


----------



## justagirlandhercar (Apr 4, 2015)

A3-Owner said:


> Dannngg Girl, you are gettin low to da floor in dis photo.........
> 
> I like it. It looks good. MD(right?) is a bit far for us A3ers in CO. I wish we had the VW/Audi festivals like the East Coast has. We are so jelly. Enjoy h2oi!.


Thanks! Oh gosh, yeah Colorado to Maryland is a BIT of a hike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

